# Dentist and medical card.



## cleverclogs7 (2 Mar 2009)

like most ppl i hate going to the dentist.i have avoided it for the past 4 yrs.but today i had to go because my filling fell out.was told i need a root canal and 2 crowns  but as far as i know the medical card doesnt cover this.where to go and what to do ?


----------



## Smashbox (2 Mar 2009)

Medical cards doesn't, you have to pay for it yourself me thinks.


----------



## Darthvadar (2 Mar 2009)

Hi Cleverclogs... 

Are you in Dublin, or its surrounds???... If so, have you considered the Dublin Dental School & Hospital???...

Excellent treatment delivered by students under the close supervision of the professors... And all treatment delivered by students is free... 

http://www.dented.org/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=347


----------



## cleverclogs7 (4 Mar 2009)

In bray.I was put on a waiting list in 2002 for the dublin dental hospital.and was told id have to wait a yr or two.waiting list was long.so in 2003 i called and was told "we call you" its now 2009 and the same toot i had a problem with way back then has started giving me trouble.my dentist has called and was told they  have no record of me.so i have to start again.


----------



## Darthvadar (4 Mar 2009)

Oh No!!!... What a mess!... 

Give the Patient Liason Officer a ring... Explain what happened... I think you'll find her very understanding... It's certainly worth a try!...

Please let me know how it works out for you...


----------



## cleverclogs7 (4 Mar 2009)

Darthvadar.thanks for reply.Where to find such a person ? Do i just call up the hospital and ask for this person.
Thanks so much.It was just for treatment of rootcanal and another rootcanal but now it also involves some crowns   thanks for the help.


----------



## Darthvadar (4 Mar 2009)

Hi Cleverclogs...

You're more than welcome... Happy to help... God knows with all the doom and gloom at the moment, the very least we can do is to help each other...

Yes, just phone the Dental Hosp (01-6127200), and ask to speak to the Patient Services Manager (Her name's Susanne Bushe), or email patient@dental.tcd.ie... Mark the mail for her attention...

Let me know how it goes, please... I'm sympathising with you...

God bless...


----------



## markowitzman (4 Mar 2009)

med card covers root canal on top and bottom six front teeth but not back teeth.
does not cover crowns.


----------

